# Do u know Ogadenia



## Ogaden (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone 
I tought of telling you a completly unknown region of the world that is struggling to gain independence but is as hopefull as Kosova in doing so in the comming years. Am from this part of the world and people dont reqonize us for who we are but rather confuse us with the colonizers and how many of you have ever heard of Ogaden.
Here a brief insight and remember am only asking out of curiousity.

Ogaden was part of Muslim (Ifat) Sultanate in (13th & beginning of the 14th centuries). Which its sovereignty extended to Shoa (Addis Ababa area). Then the region was part of (Adal) kingdom (from late 14th to the last quarter of the 19th centuries). There were an endless conflict between Adal kingdom and the Christian Kingdom of Abyssinia through centuries. But during the first halve of the 16th century, almost all of the modern Ethiopian territory became under the rule of Adal , when Imam Ahmed guray (the leader of Adal's Army) conquered Abyssinia. The region was conquered by Menelik II during the last quarter of the 19th century, and its boundary with British Somalialand was fixed by treaty (June, 1897).

I.M. Lewis states "the lost lands in the Haud which were excised from the Protectorate [i.e. British Somalialand] were not, however ceded to Ethiopia".[6] In practice, Ethiopia exerted little administrative control east of Jijiga, except for occasional raids on the inhabitants, until 1934 when an Anglo-Ethiopian boundary commission attempted to demarcate the treaty boundary, an act which at last alerted the local inhabitants to what had happened.

Following their conquest of Italian East Africa, the British sought to unify the Ogaden to "British Somaliland and the former Italian Somaliland, to form Greater Somalia."[8] Ethiopia unsuccessfully pleaded before the London Conference of the Allied Powers to gain the Ogaden and Eritrea in 1945, but their persistent negotiations at last persuaded the British in 1948 to abandon all of the Ogaden except for the northeastern part (called the Haud), and a corridor (called the Reserved Area) stretching from the Haud to French Somaliland (modern Djibouti). The British ceded these last parts to Ethiopia in 1954. In the past, secessionist activities have involved the political goals and militaries of Ethiopia and Somalia. In the late 1970s, both countries fought the Ogaden War over control of this region and its peoples.

Ok everyone I hope that I didnt bore you with that and Here is another Question How Many of You have ever Heard of Ogaden
Answer Yes or No Please

Ogaden Region of Ethiopia in Red


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Are you from Ogadenia? I support it's independence.


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

ogadenia soon to have their olympic team presented in london 2012


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Will it merge with Somalia?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Not in a trillion years, or when Somalia gets a real government, whatever comes first.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I have heard of Ogaden but my total knowledge of the region could probably be written on the back of a postage stamp.

Are most of the people ethnically Ethiopian or Somali? What languges are spoken here? Are there any cities here or are most people nomadic/semi-nomadic?

The only time i've ever heard of this part of the world is when it has been threatened by famine I think


----------



## Ogaden (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you soo much for you replies everyone. Its really nice to see that some of you actually know something about Ogadenia and here some Answers to ur Q:
Yes am from Ogaden 10ROT and thanks for asking 
am not sure actually futurepoorf weather they are going to have there team represented in london 2012 but wouldnt that just be great if they where perhaps it would give another signal to the rest of the world on what its trying to achieve.
Saigo i think that it the long run that ought to happen given the shared values between the two people and the fact that de facto (historically)states that Ogaden is part of Somalia and the Ethnic Somali makes up the vast majority of the population of Ogaden.
And finally Jonesy55 Yes The Ethnic Somali makes up the majority and Somali the common language Spoken among The Somalian People is also spoken Here and yes in fact there are some cities here and urbanisation is taking place here like pretty much all of africa 
And here is a pretty intresting thing about Ogadenia Ogaden is believed to have some of the Largest unexplored Oil reserves in Africa and perhaps the world this has been a huge reson for the Ethiopian goverment to keep hold of Ogaden and oppress its people the so calld (ONLF) Ogaden National Libration Front that fights against the Ethiopian Goverment recently made Headline News.
Rebel gunmen have killed at least 74 people in an attack on an oil field in Ethiopia's remote Somali region, the Ethiopian government says.
Sixty-five Ethiopians and nine Chinese oil workers were killed, while seven Chinese were also taken captive in the incident, an official said. In recent years, China has been working to increase its influence and investment in Africa as it looks to secure energy supplies for the future. The Somali region - known locally as the Ogaden - is known for its often violent politics, the BBC's Amber Henshaw reports from Addis Ababa. 
The ONLF has in the past made threats against foreign companies working with the Ethiopian government to exploit the region's natural resources. 
The ONLF has been waging a low-level insurgency with the aim of breaking away from Ethiopia. The incident will also step up tensions in the region, which borders Somalia - where there are often clashes between Ethiopian troops and Somali Nationalist, our correspondent adds. 
That was a BBC Report back in 2007


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ xabashi waa imberiyaali iyo fashiiste hno:

walaal, aniga wa doonaya istiqlaal u ogadenia. mashallah. 

aniga wa reer burco. walaalnahay.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

10ROT said:


> ^^ xabashi waa imberiyaali iyo fashiiste hno:
> 
> walaal, aniga wa doonaya istiqlaal u ogadenia. mashallah.
> 
> aniga wa reer burco. walaalnahay.


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

You don't even know what I wrote. :nuts:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

10ROT said:


> ^^ xabashi waa imberiyaali iyo fashiiste hno:
> 
> walaal, aniga wa doonaya istiqlaal u ogadenia. mashallah.
> 
> aniga wa reer burco. walaalnahay.


Allaha u naxariisto Xasan Shiikh Muumin wuxu ahaa abwaan Soomaaliyeed oo raad lama illoobaan ah kaga tagay fanka Soomaalida. Waan yaraa markii aan magaca abwaanka bartay :lol:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Xasan Shiikh Muumin waa dhimoku, aha? ahaa gabayaa? 

(and how the hell did you get that? :shifty


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

10ROT said:


> You don't even know what I wrote. :nuts:


Of course I did!

War ma intaad i balaysay
Oo bahdii aan ka dhashay
Iyo baradii iga saartay
Labadayda boqnood 
Aad billaawe ku goysay 
Oo boraan dheer iga tuurtay …


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

aniga waa doonaya xaadalsa tiiraanyo Ogadenia hase.

adiga afgaradtahay ama fiiri qaamuuska? ama madaarka? :shifty:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

FREE OGADEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

10ROT said:


> aniga waa doonaya xaadalsa tiiraanyo Ogadenia hase.
> 
> adiga afgaradtahay ama fiiri qaamuuska? ama madaarka? :shifty:


Pretty much, yeah. :yes:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, it was obvious. :lol:

Just to test you: what did I actually write?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

You wrote:

"aniga waa doonaya xaadalsa tiiraanyo Ogadenia hase.

adiga afgaradtahay ama fiiri qaamuuska? ama madaarka?"


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I think 10rot is just pretending to know Somali and is just pasting some random google phrases....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Me too, that guy talks out of his ass. If only he knew Somali like we do. hno:

Actually, some of the leaflets that we give to customers at work are translated into Somali (along with various Indian languages, Vietnamese and a couple of others), they could say anything for all I know, giving terrible advice. :laugh:

I'm not sure if it's a good thing or whether providing information in these languages means that immigrants are less incentivised to improve their English and thus hinders their integration into British society. :dunno:


----------

